# iPhone or Blackberry?



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Well it's Tuesday and that means I'm in for another long boring 8 hour shift.

Hopefully this hasnt been done yet, but iphone or blackberry? and if you dont have either which one would you prefer?

There definitely was supposed to be a poll but I guess it didnt work, actually I just noticed I forgot to check the post a poll with this thread option

oh well


----------



## brandiwine (Nov 28, 2009)

Iphone! I :--heart: my Iphone.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Iphone<3 absolutely love it. The Iphone 4 is sooo sexyy! I cant wait for it to come to Canada.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Consumer Reports has just blasted the new iPhone... gave it an unacceptable rating. DH has a blackberry and loves it.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I just got a blackberry and I really, really like it! I am sooo not a blackberry type person, I am apple through and through but absolutely could not afford an i-phone. I can get a contract on my Blackberry for £20 a month, the cheapest for an i-phone was £35. The big screen would be nice but I really do like having all the keys right there on the backberry. I do also get a little annoyed with touchscreen stuff, I prefer pressing than tapping I guess. Maybe I'm more of a Berry than an Apple after all!! lol!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I DO have to say as much as i do love the iphone, the new blackberry bold 9700 is realllllllllly nice looking


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't have either, but I want a Blackberry sooooo bad...as soon as Feb. rolls around, that's what I'm getting.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I have had two blackberry's and I have returned one iPhone.

I no longer pay for mine as work does now (woo!) but Blackberry by far. Personally, and professionally speaking.

I currently have the BB Tour (last bb with a trackball!!) and it's been great! I would never own an iPhone, but I am not one to be on my phone lots, nor do I utilize apps like I know I could -functionality and performance, love the bb! (and bbm is the best!)


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

After my phone died I went out go get a new one and it was either spend a couple hundred bucks on a iphone or $60 on a blackberry curve 8900  (upgrade price)

I'm pretty satisfied with my blackberry.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Jamm said:


> I DO have to say as much as i do love the iphone, the new blackberry bold 9700 is realllllllllly nice looking


BB all the way! my bf has the Bold 9700 and it's a pretty sexy looking phone. Mine is just the BB Flip which I have no complaints over, but I'm looking to upgrade to another BB in April.

You just can't beat BBM!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Definitely iPhone. Got one in february and it's so easy to use, and has so many fun apps!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

iPhone all the way


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You might want to consider the Droid as well. Has a full keyboard that's bigger than the BB. A lot of my friends have, and really like, the Droid.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I phone  You dont need to worry, BUT, my arthritic fingers work very well with the Iphone lol Ive had it for 2 years now and will be upgrading to a newer version soon


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

iphone. despite the consumer reports' 'not recommended' status, it gave the iphone 4 the highest score amongst smartphones (the pesky antenna prob not withstanding


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

DH has the Iphone and loves it. He wants me to get one or the other but I just don't want one. I just have a plain old regular cell phone.


----------



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

Blackberry.. I have Blackberry Pearl Flip in pink.. its so feminine, Hubby will not take it on me  and Hubby has Blackberry Curve.. we love them


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a droid from work but I am really not that interested in being contacted 24/7 except from my parents and children. Great phone, though.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a BlackBerry Curve. It's great for e-mail, not so good for Web surfing because the screen is so small. But it works in a pinch.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I LOVE MY IPHONE!!!! I was not really a cell phone person before... now I take it EVERYWHERE! 

I plan to get a new IPhone 4G but after they get the bugs worked out. I never buy when a "new hot" product comes out. You know there will be issues. 

Ann


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I phone all the way!!!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I have both. If I have to give one up it would be the iPhone 3GS. My Blackberry 9700 is awesome and it does almost everything I need, the only thing that I don't liek about it is the browser, which is the reason for the iPhone.
When the new webkit browser launches I will give up my iPhone and get the new Blackberry that is coming up, the 9800. It will have a very, very nice browser. Not as good as Safari because IMO nothing beats Safari but close enough.
I have a 9650 from work.

So, yes, I'm the geek who runs around with three phones - work on my hip and my two personals in my bag or on a charging dock.

I have to say, they're both great devices targeted for different demographics.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I've always wanted an iPhone, but can't afford it. Then there's the whole AT&T thing 

Remember, new purchasers no longer get unlimited Data. AT&T took that away when the iPhone 4 was released.

IMHO AT&T just plain sucks.

Anyway, there are also issues with the iPhone 4 that have made all the news since Consumer Reports pulled it from it's recommended list, even though it's the highest scoring phone.

I would probably lean towards an Android 2.2 based phone if I had to buy one right now.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I have the previous version of the BB Curve (the last trackball one) I LOVE IT! It upgrades itsself overnight I dont have to mess with anything on it. I pop the battery off once a week no matter what to clear out functions, but only because it was recommended for me to do so by my rep at Verizon. Right now Im looking into what phone Im going to get with my next upgrade. Im def sticking with the BB but its going to come down to what has the better pixel for a camara and the screen size. 
I have heard good things about the Iphone but the negative def outweighs. I was also looking into a droid but the few people I know who have one are having issues with theirs already especially the Motorola, the one person I know who has the htc droid hasnt had any problems but just complains that the screen gets scratched to easily and its a pain in her purse cuz its a touch screen.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

If anyone is waiting for a Blackberry, there are a couple monster devices coming up that haven't been announced yet.
For AT&T and after an initial exclusive period there is a slider, the 9800. That's the one I'm waiting for.
For CDMA phones, possibly Verizon, there is a clamshell that I wish I could get.

There is a great forum for geeks (like me!) where you can get tons of "inside" information from "ninjas" on Apple, RIM, and Android products. It can get a bit heated, so be warned!

www.crackberry.com

http://forums.crackberry.com/f209/ for the 9800 slider
http://forums.crackberry.com/f211/ for the clamshell

http://forums.crackberry.com/f99/ for the iPhone

http://forums.crackberry.com/f169/ for Android


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have an iPhone I like it but don't make full use of the functions (It was a free upgrade)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

iPhone - upgrading to 4G as soon as available - plus the 32Gig, ran out of room for songs with the 16Gig. Last I looked I think I have 6.8 DAYS of uninterrupted music - lololol.
For those of you who don't like at&t coverage remember that Verizon will soon have the iPhone as well.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

My son bought a Samsung Optima a couple of years ago - before it was released here. I love it. AT&T didn't know what it was at the time, so he got a cheaper unlimited data plan than I have.
I got the Tilt a couple of years ago, just for the keyboard and the fact it run a mobile Office program. I rarely use the keyboard, but I use the Ofiice porgrams daily. And I love the stylus holder. I'm over do for an upgrade, but can't find what I want for what I am willing to pay.


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

Palm Pre from Sprint here. I pay $69.99 month for unlimited internet, GPS navigation, unlimited texting, unlimited phone calls to any cellphone in the U.S. and 450 any time minutes (which is more than enough because I usually call cell phones). I like WebOS but I DO NOT like the hardware...I have had to replace the handset three times, but Sprint never charged me for the swaps. The other advantage to the Sprint plan I have is that it makes me a "premiere" member so I can upgrade my phone every 12 months instead of every two years at the new customer rate as long as I extend my contract for two years. I've been with Sprint for 9 years and have never had a problem with their customer service. I am switching to either the HTC EVO or a Blackberry in August.

Monte's Mom, Cindy


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I wish we could have Sprint their plans in the long run are a lot cheaper for 2 ppl. We pay 120 a mth for a regular phone with unlimited texting in the family plan and my BB which has the 30 data plan and 30 tether feature to hook my phone up to my comp and use the web. My only requirement is that whatever provider we use get service at our house, BFs brothers and my moms. Well noone gets service at my moms but Verizon is the only company with full service thru Trevorton so we stuck with them. Someday they need to come up with a plan that includes the data package for smartphones like the BB or Android etc.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont have either....but for the last week was surrounded by blackberry users <seriously some of them were held *ALL WEEK LONG*....never holstered or set down~

The one complaint I heard over and over was that the mic picks up all the background noise around you....so if you plan to talk in noisy locations (like trades shows or outdoor windy locations).....the person you call is likely to have trouble hearing you because of all the ambient noise...

I am curious to know if that is something other blackberry users here have experienced.

There was someone in the booth with the iphone4....how very, VERY cool....BUT he was having antennae troubles... :-(


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> The one complaint I heard over and over was that the mic picks up all the background noise around you....so if you plan to talk in noisy locations (like trades shows or outdoor windy locations).....the person you call is likely to have trouble hearing you because of all the ambient noise...
> 
> (


I have never had that problem. I personaly have the BBerry Storm, which is realy the only BBerry you can compare to the Iphone. (asside from the storm 2) I did have a Iphone for a day, my kid told me to take his and play with it, and I will stick with my Bberry. I find the Iphone is good for playing games, but as a phone I like the BBerry better. he was trying to show off with some of his apps, so I went on BBerry app world and down loaded there versions of the same things.. as far as MP3,s my BBerry had a louder volume with out headphones and in my opinion sounded a bit better, with head phones I doubt you would notice a difference. the movies on mine looked just as good as on the iphone, but I don't use my phone for movies or games realy.. think I have a couple of card games for passing time at airports. 

overall I would have to pick the bberry.

Steve


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

My husband and I both upgraded to the BB Storm. Buy one @ 50.00 get the second one free. I like it he HATES it and wants his old time flip up phone back


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have both an iPhone 4 and a Blackberry Bold. Our contract just ended with T-Mobile last week and we literally just switched to AT&T this week. We got our phones on Monday. So far so good. We get much better service with AT&T than we did with T-Mobile, which is the main reason we switched. Another reason is that AT&T has rollover minutes, which is a huge bonus for us. My DH got the iPhone 4 and I got the Blackberry Bold. Since I work from home and I am a manager for my company, I need to be able to have easy access to my contacts when I'm not home through mobile email. I figured the Blackberry would be more suitable for business purposes, so I went with that. DH got the iPhone 4 since he wanted to be able to transfer all of his music from his iPod Touch to his iPhone. This week, I have spent a ton of time playing with both phones and they each definitely have their pros and cons. It really all depends on how you are going to be using your phone. I personally prefer the full keyboard on my Blackberry, but the iPhone has a lot of really cool apps. We had Android phones when we were with T-Mobile and that's a really great platform as well. We could have gotten Android phones with AT&T, but we decided to change it up a bit.


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

iPhone 3GS!!!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd love to have an iPhone, but I need instant email for work, so I'm stuck with Blackberry, until someone can bust RIM's patent.

I've heard email is pretty quick on the iPhone too, but I can't risk it. I often get my emails on my BB, before it hits my computer.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I have never met a person that didn't like their CrackBerry.

The iPhone was cool up through the 3gs, but the iPhone 4 is taking a beating in the press. First, it's the antennae issues that Apple is really making an ass out of themselves trying to make go away without actually doing anything about it.

Then there's AT&T. Probably the worst cell network there is IMHO, and it's the only one the iPhone works on. And, just for good measure, AT&T has discontinued all the unlimited data plans, and switched to measured usage plans that are not very satisfying in the least.

I want an iPhone, but I won't buy one under the current circumstances.

Personally, I think the entire Cell Phone Telecommunications world is a massive rip off, coated with a layer of poor customer service, and a dash of don't give a crap.


----------



## phaseshift (Jul 19, 2010)

am I late? I say Ipohone 4. I got the iphone 4 on launch day, stood in line from 3:30am until they opened at 7am, had it reserved so we were treated like kings and queens haha. THey came around with a cart that had pastries and coffee, then later they came out with cookies and SMART water. It was a great experience. Any who IPHONE 4 gets my vote.

Slick design, lots of storage space 16gb or 32gb, takes awesome pictures(even though it has a 5mp camera it ranks higher in quality shots than 12 and 8 mp phone cameras)Takes awesome HD video, lots of apps in the appstore for anything and everything.

and you get a free case. I can't say that I've had any problems with reception issues. I use a case, as I want to protect my 300 dollar investment. Even without the case I never gripped my iphone like a caveman so I never had issues.


----------



## kjwagner (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmmm. I would say that depends on what you want to use it for. 

Most businesses are more adept at handling BBs with their email systems. Screen real estate is smaller, and scrolling can be less fun with them. 

I JUST got the new iPhone 4 today...upgrade from the very first ones that came out, with the aluminum case and all.  

My hubby is a techie by trade. His company provided him with a BlackBerry so he could get the emergency emails sent out by the server system if there were a problem, and for general contact with the team. (Gotta love being on call 24/7.) 

He bought an iPhone after I'd had mine for several months. He uses that for a majority of his phone calls, business and personal. He also upgraded today to the iPhone 4 from the 3G. 

I'd guess that he uses the BlackBerry about 15 to 20 percent of the time, and the iPhone 80 to 85 percent of the time. 

Before the iPhone came out I had a Palm Treo, and before they were integrating PDAs and cell phones, I had a Palm Pilot. 

I love my iPhone, and will be giving the old one to my 68 year-old mother. Surprisingly, I don't listen to that much music, and I don't talk on the phone all that much. I use the mapping system way more frequently, I end up getting tons of texts and emails, and looking stuff up online a LOT more. If I had an elegant way of piping the iPod content into my car or a freestanding speaker system, I'd listen to it a lot more. As it is, I just don't like headphones all that much, so it sort of limits the use for me in that respect.

It all comes down to your personal comfort level with whatever device you're looking at. My neighbor is always shoving her Droid in my face and going on and on about how it's got a bigger screen and you're not locked in, blah, blah, blah. I personally find it clunky and ugly, but I smile nicely and say "Sounds like you really like it!" and hope she'll get over herself soon. 

I have to agree that AT&T stinks like three-day-old dead fish! I don't particularly like them as a carrier, but they haven't done anything extremely evil in the last few years to me personally, either. 

>> "And, just for good measure, AT&T has discontinued all the unlimited data plans, and switched to measured usage plans that are not very satisfying in the least."

Uh...only on new accounts. If you already have one you can be grandfathered in. And the measured usage plans aren't all that bad, really. My spouse and I are what I'd consider heavy users of the iPhone and the AT&T network. Both of use just shy of 200 MB of data per month, and their middle-of-the-road plan is for 2GIG of data. Yes, it would nice if they had smaller chunks, I'd take them up on that, that's for sure! But I really expected something far more draconian from them!!


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm probably late but just wanted to throw my opinion in...

I had a blackberry and loved it. Then my work changed their camera phone policy so I switched to an iPhone. It was fun and exciting for about a month, then I started noticing the things that annoyed me. Yes there's lots of apps and all that, but what about the basic PHONE features that you were used to? There are not many. For example, you could not customize ring tones for different people. There were more but I can't think of them now. Also, I had horrible 3G coverage at my work. After 4 months, I switched to Verizon, sold my iPhone and got a Motorola Droid. I LOVE IT! I am a huge fan of Google and their "open source" philosophy. Yes, the iPhone has a better App store but Droids are better as a phone overall. You can customize so much more then the iPhone. And Verizon has better coverage in my area as well. 

So I guess it depends on what you want.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

kjwagner said:


> It all comes down to your personal comfort level with whatever device you're looking at. My neighbor is always shoving her Droid in my face and going on and on about how it's got a bigger screen and you're not locked in, blah, blah, blah. I personally find it clunky and ugly, but I smile nicely and say "Sounds like you really like it!" and hope she'll get over herself soon.


Yea the Motorola Droid isn't the nicest phone but I decided to get it because I like having the keyboard. My husband has the Incredible and it really is incredible! There is a new droid coming out soon that is supposed to be really nice too.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I hated the $99 plan that came with my Iphone so I got out of it this past month. 
I don't talk on my phone much so I just got a HTV Evo with Sprint. LOVE the camera on this thing! It's a bit bigger than the Iphone but I'm still in love with it!! 

My husband has the Iphone4 since his company pays for it lol
I'd wait a few months when Verizon gets the Iphone. Although their plan is only $10 cheaper...


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

DianaM said:


> For example, you could not customize ring tones for different people.


yes you can....


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Iphone4 is supposed to hit Canada sometime next week. Unfortunatly for me, all my recent paychecks have been spent on Mr. James & Mr. Jax. SO i'll probably pick it up end of aug, early sept.


----------



## Neigesdad (Nov 15, 2009)

*BlackBerry by choice AND by career*

Well, since I work at RIM here in Waterloo, my answer is clearly the BlackBerry (Spelled with two capital B's, always). I've had a few models, and I'm currently testing a pre-release but I would have to say- and I do recommend to anyone who asks- get the Bold series, it is my all time favorite. 

Not that it always matters what 'everyone else' is doing, but just take a look around the boardroom table at your next meeting, how many CEOs are pulling out an iPhone? There is a reason for that. The most powerful man in the world, with all the resources he has, yet the President of the USA pulls out a BlackBerry. There is a reason for that.

Speaking again, only for myself- I think that whatever device you have, if you are happy with it and if it performs as advertised- go with that one. If it is a BlackBerry, Apple, or two tin cans connected with string, if you are happy- great.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

boo.and.hanna said:


> yes you can....


You'd need to jailbreak it.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

Lilliam said:


> You'd need to jailbreak it.


to change a ringtone? not at all, pretty sure this has been around since iphone OS 2.0 at least, but probably since the original. the only plus of jailbreaking now (and it's a HUGE plus) is to get off the AT&T. 

in all honesty, if we didn't have iphones i'm pretty sure we would have android phones. BBs are pretty solid too. we should just be thankful we have so many great choices out there right now.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

You can change and create ringtones, there is software on it on OS3. But to assign different ringtones to different persons you would need to jailbreak it.

I don't jailbreak my iPhones - have used them stock since the first one. I use them for the Safari browser exclusively. Once we get the new webkit for the Blackberry phones I will see how it works and I may just get rid of my iPhone.

I like the phone very much as an entertainment device, but for me and my purposes, I prefer the Blackberry 9700.

There are a few devices coming up in the next months - Saint Bob will probably get the slider but I'm thinking of the 9780 that was just spotted in the wild two days ago.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Lilliam said:


> You can change and create ringtones, there is software on it on OS3. But to assign different ringtones to different persons you would need to jailbreak it.



I'm using a non-jailbroken iPhone and have different ringtones for different people.


----------



## Neigesdad (Nov 15, 2009)

"There are a few devices coming up in the next months"


Indeed- this is going to be an exciting few months for the BlackBerry!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> I'm using a non-jailbroken iPhone and have different ringtones for different people.


Really, then? I must be mistaken. Thank you...I'll have to work that. I've never done it and hadn't found the option.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Lilliam said:


> Really, then? I must be mistaken. Thank you...I'll have to work that. I've never done it and hadn't found the option.



If you go to the actual contact's info, there's an option to change their specific ring tone.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks! I've never used my iPhone as a phone, strictly as a micro-computer. 
Which OS are you on? I'll have to check it out. I've got a 3GS, on OS4. Haven't gone to 4.1.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I never saw the option but maybe I didn't try hard enough. It wasn't that important to me but I just didn't get why basic things that most cell phones have, the iphone didn't. I'm not saying that its not a cool phone, it definitely is. But it's more of a cool toy with a phone feature. One big thing that annoyed me was that apple used Google maps on their phones but they did not allow Google Talk to have an app (which I use all the time). I had to go through a third party app and it just sucked. So for me, Droid worked out better.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> If you go to the actual contact's info, there's an option to change their specific ring tone.


You are absolutely correct! I just assigned St Bob the Bark tone.
You just taught an arrogant IT program manager a lesson in iPhone features!!!! I'll go away now, tail tucked way up between my legs, head hung low...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Lilliam said:


> You are absolutely correct! I just assigned St Bob the Bark tone.
> You just taught an arrogant IT program manager a lesson in iPhone features!!!! I'll go away now, tail tucked way up between my legs, head hung low...



LOL no worries, there are a lot of menus and features, it's easy to miss some


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Retrievers Rock said:


> I'd love to have an iPhone, but I need instant email for work, so I'm stuck with Blackberry, until someone can bust RIM's patent.
> 
> I've heard email is pretty quick on the iPhone too, but I can't risk it. I often get my emails on my BB, before it hits my computer.


I'm sitting here at my desk, and everytime I get an email my computer and my phone ding simultaneously. I've never NOT gotten an email just as quickly on my phone as I do my computer.
That said, I love my iphone. I am getting the iphone 4 as soon as I can come up with some extra extra cash.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

iphone & love it


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

We don't have either, DH really wants an iphone but NOT AT&T and I agree around here Verizon had the best coverage and I get multiple discounts. 

I have heard from several people that the Droid is actually nicer then the iphone, especially the keypad. We are going to wait and see if there is anything to the new rumor about the iphone becoming available to other carriers after January. Until then my razor will do - I actually love my little phone.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Muddypaws said:


> We don't have either, DH really wants an iphone but NOT AT&T and I agree around here Verizon had the best coverage and I get multiple discounts.
> 
> I have heard from several people that the Droid is actually nicer then the iphone, especially the keypad. We are going to wait and see if there is anything to the new rumor about the iphone becoming available to other carriers after January. Until then my razor will do - I actually love my little phone.


I was going to switch to AT&T, but the service here for Verizon is just too good...plus, my boyfriend gets a good discount through work. 

So, I just ordered the Droid X and have to wait a long 2 weeks for it. 

My sister has the regular droid with the keyboard and I don't really like it! It makes the phone really bulky. However, the X is pretty big. If I was a guy I don't think it would fit in my pocket! Lucky for me, I don't have that problem. 

I've played with it and really like it. I have always had an LG or BlackBerry so Motorola is all new.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Montesmom said:


> Palm Pre from Sprint here. I pay $69.99 month for unlimited internet, GPS navigation, unlimited texting, unlimited phone calls to any cellphone in the U.S. and 450 any time minutes (which is more than enough because I usually call cell phones). I like WebOS but I DO NOT like the hardware...I have had to replace the handset three times, but Sprint never charged me for the swaps. The other advantage to the Sprint plan I have is that it makes me a "premiere" member so I can upgrade my phone every 12 months instead of every two years at the new customer rate as long as I extend my contract for two years. I've been with Sprint for 9 years and have never had a problem with their customer service. I am switching to either the HTC EVO or a Blackberry in August.
> 
> Monte's Mom, Cindy


How do you know if you're a premiere member?? We have all of the options you listed above on 5 phones on our account and they won't let me upgrade until February, which is 22 months since I bought my last phone. My current one (LG Lotus) is super chewed up from Enzo so I seriously cannot wait. I wanted the Palm Pre for the longest time, but now I'm really wanting a BlackBerry for the BBM.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> How do you know if you're a premiere member?? We have all of the options you listed above on 5 phones on our account and they won't let me upgrade until February, which is 22 months since I bought my last phone. My current one (LG Lotus) is super chewed up from Enzo so I seriously cannot wait. I wanted the Palm Pre for the longest time, but now I'm really wanting a BlackBerry for the BBM.


BBM rules!!!!!

I heard the other day that there is an app that you can download on an iPhone so that you can be added to others' BBM lists (via either email or text, I can't remember which one).


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

nixietink said:


> I was going to switch to AT&T, but the service here for Verizon is just too good...plus, my boyfriend gets a good discount through work.
> 
> So, I just ordered the Droid X and have to wait a long 2 weeks for it.
> 
> ...


My sister and her hubby just switched to Verizon and got Droids smart phones (3G but I don't know if it's the X) she loves it but she also had a 5 year old Nextel/Sprint phone so big change for her. 

I love my little Razor, nothing fancy but then again I only use it for the phone and not that often. I am not a big phone person to begin with. I really don't want a "big" phone, Blackberrys have NO appeal for me. And I don't want the first generation of anything.... there are always bugs to be worked out.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd just be happy with a phone that doesn't have teeth marks in it. lol


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

nixietink said:


> I was going to switch to AT&T, but the service here for Verizon is just too good...plus, my boyfriend gets a good discount through work.
> 
> So, I just ordered the Droid X and have to wait a long 2 weeks for it.
> 
> ...


I have the Droid X, it is worth the wait. You'll love it.


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

Enzo's mom, you are a Sprint premiere member if you have an account in good standing and an individual base rate plan that is $69.99 per month or a family base rate plan that is $99.99 per month, or if you have been a customer for at least 10 years. Only the primary phone on the account is eligible for early upgrade. Perhaps the primary line on your account has had a new phone in the past year??? If not I would check with a Sprint corporate store (not the kiosks in the mall).

Sprint | Premier

I've been on the waiting list for the HTC EVO since my post on this thread and I am still waiting, so I reserved one of the new Samsung Epic phones (similar phone as the Galaxy S that has been released to other carriers). I will be picking up my Epic tomorrow as I have one reserved for release day.

Since my last post I had to take my Pre in for the fourth time due to hardware issues. Sprint swapped it for a refurbished model but over the weekend it went bad. I would advise avoiding the Pre. 

Monte's mom, Cindy


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

For anyone on Verizon. Literally days after posting on here about my BB I started having major technical issues with it and went into my local Verizon store and switched over to a Android phone. I got the LG Ally and love Droid. I havent been having any web problems like I did with my BB and most of the bloatware that comes on the phone isnt horrible its nothing dumb like NFL Scores and stuff like that just the usual FB MySpace crap that I dont even use so its not activated or anything. 

The apps available for a Droid are awesome and there are tons of free ones available. Im attempting to patiently wait for the Froyo (Android 2.2) update to hit the Allys so Ill be able to save apps to my SD card and the other cool things this update will allow the Droid phones to do. I know the Ally is being called the 'red headed step child of Droid' but all in all its a good phone. Its less bulky than the Droid 2 or original Droid still has a Querty keyboard and does the same stuff as a 'real droid'. Plus its cheap I think its on sale right now either $50 or BOGO for their back to school specials.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Murphy1029 said:


> I have the Droid X, it is worth the wait. You'll love it.


Umm...just wanted to update. I have had my phone for not even 24 hours and it is AMAZING!! 

Oh, another thing to distract me from work...


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

nixietink said:


> Umm...just wanted to update. I have had my phone for not even 24 hours and it is AMAZING!!
> 
> Oh, another thing to distract me from work...


It's a great phone, my husband always kids and asks if I'm going to sleep with it under my pillow. The Key Ring app is pretty neat, you can scan all of your rewards cards (such as Petco and Petsmart cards) into your phone so you don't need to carry them any more. I LOVE my phone lol.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Murphy1029 said:


> It's a great phone, my husband always kids and asks if I'm going to sleep with it under my pillow. The Key Ring app is pretty neat, you can scan all of your rewards cards (such as Petco and Petsmart cards) into your phone so you don't need to carry them any more. I LOVE my phone lol.


 
that is so neat i hate carrying around all those rewards cards and half the time i dont have them with me when i need them...cant wait to get that app! 

i have an iPhone and i loooovee it! im on it all the time. i dont know how i went without one for so long esp when my DH had one for a whole year before i got one!


----------

